# Is this Inverter any good?



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all, just about to buy an Inverter and came across this
http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Product...=adwords&kw=&gclid=CKLem7WgnsMCFQHMtAodLhAA1g

Great price but is it any good, If yes will it be ok' for charging electric bikes while off the grid, slow cooker while on the move etc'

Thank's in anticipation :wink:

ps' if no good what do you suggest.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Too small.

Best look at 550W Waeco modified sine wave for resistive loads or 1000W - 1500W for inductive loads.

Peter


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You will need to look at the power (watts) that your batery charger and slow cooker require. It seems to have all the features, being pure sinewave means that as long as you don't over load it it should also do things like electric toothbrushes that some wouldn't do. There are others that know much more than me though. Post your power requirements and they will help you

Dick


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Why do they insist on using technical acronyms like 4% THD

How many people in real life even know what Total Harmonic Distortion is, never mind what effect it may have?

I have come to think any advert that tries to baffle with bull**** is probably .................. bull****


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am amused by the description on the TLC page, to whit:-

"Ideal for use with TVs, computers, kettles and other everyday appliances"

"Kettles"? Max 300W - that's a kettle that would take longer to boil than paint does to dry.

"Everyday appliances"? Wot - like a washing machine?

As for THD - that is usually the concern of HiFi buffs!


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like it is a no then  
Will check out Peters recommendation.

Cheers
Colin


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

quote: Best look at 550W Waeco modified sine wave for resistive loads or 1000W - 1500W for inductive loads.

Hi Peter
Could you explain the difference between restrictive and inductive loads please.

I know you have several inverters in your set up, are they modified or pure sinewave, which and why?

If you are saying modified is ok' for what I want then there is lots to choose from for less than a £100.00 is Waeco your preferred make?

Sorry for all the questions but I am on a steep learning curve with the electrical side of M'homing.

Cheers
Colin[/quote]


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

i recently went through this exersize and ended up with 1 a lot bigger than this
i ended up with a ring 2000w from ebay but not cheap there is one on ebay at the moment for £150 collection only from doncaster

i think the one you are looking at would be fine for the charger and possibly the slow cooker one say less than 200w

my only concerns with the slow cooker is that the inverter will be on for
8 hours or more so would need good ventilation

barry


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

_means that as long as you don't over load it it should also do things like electric toothbrushes that some wouldn't do_

What's different about electric toothbrushes?


----------



## tg2411 (Sep 7, 2014)

whiskyman said:


> Hi all, just about to buy an Inverter and came across this
> http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Product...=adwords&kw=&gclid=CKLem7WgnsMCFQHMtAodLhAA1g
> 
> Great price but is it any good, If yes will it be ok' for charging electric bikes while off the grid, slow cooker while on the move etc'
> ...


Hi,

I also went through this exercise earlier last year. If you buy a rated 300W then the reality is that continuous use is only about 150W - a big light bulb!

After much research I purchased this:

Pure sine wave inverter

The wattage is ample for most needs including running an electric drill. It will cope easily with your slow cooker and charging the electric bikes.
I also installed a couple of new 115 amp hour leisure batteries at the same time.

Tony.


----------



## mamndadto3 (Jan 2, 2015)

hi as any one got a inverter that runs habitation aircon while on the move or which would you recommend thanks


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Worth bearing in mind the efficiency ratings on these things

If its claimed to have an 85% efficiency where does the "inefficiency" go? usually in heat.

So 3000W inverter being used at full whack is probably giving off close to half a kilowatt in heat that needs to be dissipated - keep it cool people!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

DJP said:


> _means that as long as you don't over load it it should also do things like electric toothbrushes that some wouldn't do_
> 
> What's different about electric toothbrushes?


+++++++++++++++++++++++

I don't know. But an inverter mimics an alternating current mains supply. Switching polarity continually. A cheap one switches in a way that would show its output plotted on a graph as a crenalated pattern of just horizontal and vertical lines rangeing from +230 volts to -230 volts. The more expensive (the pure sine wave one) also alternates but in a smooth and continous curved wave form that does the same if that makes sense.

We have had both. Tootbrushes did not like the former. Can't explain why.

Dick


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Toothbrush chargers with metal charging contacts are fine. The contactless ones are inductive (that's how they work), inductive loads don't like modified sinewave inverters, and they are a low-current, more delicate appliance, so easier to bugger (that's a technical term).

Inverter guide here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-450452.html#450452

Dave


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi dave

just read your article and found it spot on

i wanted a inverter for occasional use only but was concerned as to what to get, i ended up with a bigger than needed modified sine wave inverter
just for the occasional kettle or hair dryer use as i have heard of the smaller cheap ones failing a lot

i did get a cheap 2000w max inverter from ebay it did not work so money was refunded. opened it up and could not believe how simple and crude it was, this is what made me go for a bigger inverter made by ring 2000w 4000w max

from the tests after installing it i found it works well on the 600w kettle
but i doubt most people realise how hard the battery is working giving around 55amps for 5+ minutes

just as a side note i advise people to make sure there leasure battery has the vent pipe installed to the outside as the battery on load will give of some gas

barry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm a bit puzzled as to why anyone would want to run a kettle via an inverter from 12V.

Surely, that is the function of the gas hob.

Ah! Got it!

The hydrogen gas given off by the battery is piped to the hob to boil the kettle. :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Anytime someone uses batteries with no immediate chance of replenishment for water (freezing avoidance excepted) or space heating or cooking (short microwave dose excepted) I always wonder why they chose that solution.

Dave


----------

